# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  new site

## hypostatic

Hi all, hope your keeping well.

I have been offered a piece of land to keep some hives but have recently found out that 2 of the farmers within a 3 mile radius have been spraying their fields.

I dont know what with or how often and at present im hitting a brick wall in finding out.

So the question is, is it safe for me to put bees within a 3 mile area from the sprayed fields? Obviously with bees flying up to 3 miles (sometimes more) this means a huge restriction. 

What would be the general advice for bees and how close they can be to sprayed fields?

Dave

----------


## crabbitdave

Hi Dave it's uncanny a new site am moving too for the rape the framer is going to spray them he going to tell me the night before so I can close there entrance for the day while he sprays and let them out the next day  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

